# Strumstick



## sprucegum (Jan 5, 2014)

My granddaughter will be 4 in Feb so I made her this strum stick. I expect she will learn to play it long before I do. I am up to lesson 3 but still struggling with lesson 1. I really don't think they can be played with fat fingers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good stuff!

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2014)

That is slick! I've never seen one of those before..... Very nice vintage couch BTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-Strum-Stick-Musical-Instrument/

Found it here and loosely followed the directions which is about as close as I follow any plan.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, those are good instructions, going to save this link


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 5, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Jacob


I was wondering if as a real guitar builder you could answer a question I have? Most of the strum stick and cigar box instruments I see have the bridge placed at a slight angle but I have not been able to find a explanation for this. I have not attached the bridge to the one I built it is just resting on the top with the strings holding it in place so at this point I can move it around. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dave, the bridge is placed for intonation. Lower sounding strings like a longer string length to properly sound in tune. Higher sounding strings like a shorter string length to sound in tune. This is why the bridge is angled on some instruments. You can also place the bridge where the strings all sound "in tune" and file a little n the bridge to compensate for the length issue. Here's an example from a guitar that has multi-scale lengths; or each string has a different length.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------

